# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si te fshij account-in nga FSH

## riduana

Dua te largohem nga FSH por njekohesisht ta fshije edhe account-in qe kam ketu. Mund te me ndihmoni??

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tutankamon

ouuuuu sa qenka nxehur riduana.....cne?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## e panjohura

> Dua te largohem nga FSH por njekohesisht ta fshije edhe account-in qe kam ketu. Mund te me ndihmoni??


Pse mi,kush te ka hidherua,na thuaj!  :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EDUARDI

> Dua te largohem nga FSH por njekohesisht ta fshije edhe account-in qe kam ketu. Mund te me ndihmoni??


Arsye e fort qe do te largohesh riduan?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tutankamon

ho mi prgj se na bone t gjithve marak......

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## riduana

Askush thjesht nje vendim i imi dua te "zhdukem" nga bota virtuale

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## e panjohura

> Askush thjesht nje vendim i imi dua te "zhdukem" nga bota virtuale


Ani mi,behu reale,eshte shum e leht kjo pune  :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fleur Blanche

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...10&postcount=1

----------


## EDUARDI

> Askush thjesht nje vendim i imi dua te "zhdukem" nga bota virtuale


Mos bej gabim te largohesh se te gjithe te kemi xhan

----------


## riduana

Yes si i bje kjo pune duhet me shajt ndonje moderator une qe te ma heqin  llogarin  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## derjansi

Llogaria nuk hiqet

thjesht mos u fut ma dhe maron puna

----------


## riduana

> Mos bej gabim te largohesh se te gjithe te kemi xhan


E di eduard edhe une kam shume njerez te cilet i kam shume perzemer ketu ne forum por duke pare sa e zene do  jem ne kohet ne vazdhim me shkollen e gjithcka tjeter kam filluar te fshij cdo gje nga interneti ndoshta nuk ju duket e arsyeshme por nuk dua ta kem mendjen per asnje cast ne gjera te tjera pervec atyre te rendesishmeve per kete arsye kam zjedhur kete rrug qe e dhe po te hy ne net mos kem ca te bej.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## e panjohura

> Yes si i bje kjo pune duhet me shajt ndonje moderator une qe te ma heqin  llogarin


Jo,vetem do perjashtohesh,por asgje nuk do te largohet nga ,,llogarija''juaj,perveq asej,,fyerjeje'' qe do fshihej
 :Lulja3:

----------


## tutankamon

> Yes si i bje kjo pune duhet me shajt ndonje moderator une qe te ma heqin  llogarin


eeee mos guxo te shash se jam un moderatori ketu..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## riduana

leje se e vendosa do i shaj te gjith ahah shaka gjithsesi menyra tjetr bjeri nji paswordi qe se man men edh eja ku iku puna

----------


## Uriel

> Yes si i bje kjo pune duhet me shajt ndonje moderator une qe te ma heqin  llogarin


Ose të kërkosh përjashtim permanent, pasi llogaria nuk fshihet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

